# Question from a new member...



## War_Eagle (Dec 29, 2010)

Why are so many threads locked? There are some that looked really interesting and I'd liked to have posted in them but they're locked. 

Why is that?


----------



## Andres (Dec 29, 2010)

they're probably old. The get locked after so long. Not sure exactly what the time requirement is. The only other reason would be if a new thread gets too hot and heavy. When people can't play nice, the mods often have no choice but to close a thread early. Of course you've already mentioned you can still read through them, so I would check and see if a question you have hasn't already been answered. If it's something you really want to ask, you could always start a new thread.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2010)

Threads are automatically closed after there have been no posts in a thread for at least 30 days. Forums are like conversations in a Coffee Shop. You don't walk into a group discussion with people that stopped a conversation a month ago and suddenly pick up an old conversation as if everyone knows, immediately, the context of the conversation. Often it presents a lot of confusion because the new post is noted and people don't notice that there have been several responses to the initial post.

If you want to re-address a particular thread then copy the thread URL and cite it in your post and start a new conversation.


----------



## Andres (Dec 29, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Threads are automatically closed after there have been no posts in a thread for at least 30 days.



Cool, I never knew this was the requirement! Thanks Rich.


----------



## War_Eagle (Dec 29, 2010)

OK. That explains a lot, then.

Thanks.


----------

